# Looking for a PA/NJ/DE/MD/VA/NY breeder



## evan10101 (Jan 19, 2011)

My wife and I are interested in a Havanese dog, and were wondering if breeders sell older dogs that weren't originally sold as puppies. If there is anyone with information that can point us in the right direction, we would be appreciate it greatly. Thanks, Evan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Evan and :welcome: to the forum.

Reputable breeders do have older puppies, young adults or retired show dogs from time to time. Here are the links to couple of Havanese clubs in the area that you mentioned.

http://www.gnyhc.org/
http://dvhc.homestead.com./

Also here are some links to very valuable information that you might want to look over. They are from the Havanese Club of America website.

Best of luck with your search.

http://havanese.org/education/new-owners

http://havanese.org/health

http://havanese.org/hcapupclass.html


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

I got Bacca from Janet at Yuppy Puppy Havanese in Florida. He was a year and a half old retired show dog. Janet flew him from Florida to Philadelphia and we met her in Philly airport. He has been absolutely the best dog and everything I hoped for. I was a little worried having agreed to him sight unseen but it has worked out wonderfully. Good luck in your search!


----------



## evan10101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Julia and Miriam,
Thank you both for the welcome, and for taking the time to answer the post! My wife and I are looking into the suggested websites, contacting some breeders, and keeping our fingers crossed! We are completely new at this, so any other advice you may think of feel free to let us know!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Evan, first of all, welcome to the forum. There are a number of breeders in the tri state area and I'm sure people here will chime in with recommendations of theirs. Though I live in New York I got all three of mine from Linda Wanamaker and Prairiwind. You're going about things in a wise way and it should serve you well in finding the puppy that ultimately joins your family. 

Feel free to ask any questions you have along the way, no matter how insignificant you might think they are. We all had to learn about this breed and we're here to help in any way possible.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oops! I just went back and read your first post. The answer is yes. Many breeders have older dogs to place for one reason or another. You just have to contact them. Even if they don't have one currently, they might know another breeder who does.


----------



## evan10101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks! We have been researching for what seems like forever, and actually just recently decided on a breeder. Tomorrow we are going to pick our new friend up! We are SOOO excited, not sure how much sleep we will get tonight!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your upcoming puppy, how exciting!!!

Now you've got to share!!! Who is the breeder you decided on and can we pawleeeze see pics of your baby!!! We love, love, love puppy pictures here....just in case you didn't know!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow! I know you're excited but you'd better try to sleep while you've got the chance!


----------

